
Firefighter Patrick Hardison Adjusts to New Face After Transplant Surgery - astaroth360
http://www.nbcnews.com/health/mens-health/firefighter-patrick-hardison-adjusts-new-face-after-transplant-surgery-n464456
======
jmr0
I remember coming across this GQ story (1) last year about a 2012 face
transplant carried out by the same doctor. The writer highlights the ethical
concerns of performing such a risky procedure in those who are otherwise
healthy (and are now forced to take immunosuppressive drugs for life). I
imagine that having such noticeable facial deformities takes an enormous
emotional toll, however, and that these transformations would considerably
improve the patient's quality of life.

(1) [https://www.gq.com/story/richard-
norris](https://www.gq.com/story/richard-norris)

